# Look 586 and Campag EPS



## Tim O (Jan 17, 2011)

Recently I've been using a Pinarello Dogma 2 with Campag EPS, and it's a fantastic setup, unfortunately my daughter rides the same size bike as me and has decided her needs are greater than mine (she's racing seriously this year), so it's gone.

Which leaves me with my LOOK 586, kitted out with mechanical Super Record!

I've now got a second set of SR EPS parts so I thought I'd convert my 586. A few issues to sort out - make cable access through BB aluminium sleeve, battery mount nutserts (like bottle cage mounts) and so on - but one area I'm not quite comfortable is the cable entry for the rear mech in the chainstay. Take the cable stop off and make one of the holes bigger, or more attractively, make a new exit hole on the top of the chainstay.

Anyone out there completed such a conversion? Any handy hints or tips?

Cheers!


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Tim, 

If anyone has done this, it might just be Calfee as they have all kinds of custom conversions going on over there. A quick phone call might confirm this though. Even if they have not done this particular install, they might have some suggestions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tim O (Jan 17, 2011)

justin. said:


> Tim,
> If anyone has done this, it might just be Calfee as they have all kinds of custom conversions going on over there. A quick phone call might confirm this though. Even if they have not done this particular install, they might have some suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!


Well, I've just got on with it myself, now building it back up for a test ride, maybe tomorrow.

Used a Dremel and carbide burr to create the required holes in the BB shell into the down and seat tubes and the chain stay. Similarly small carbide burr to cut apertures for the cable exits for derailleurs and interface (back of headtube). Wasn't very difficult to do. I made two holes under the down tube for M4 rivnuts for the battery mount. I removed the cable stops from the down tube and chainstay. I removed the under BB cable guide and opened that hole up big enough for the cable entry from the battery. 

Threading the cables wasnt so easy but with patience and time went okay. Had to make my own cable protector for inside the BB (two piece makes assembly easier).

So, will ride it and report back.


----------



## Tim O (Jan 17, 2011)

Some photos here:

586 EPS Conversion - a set on Flickr


----------



## Tim O (Jan 17, 2011)

Can't find anyone in the UK that stocks the rubber grommets. So, and please don't tell anyone, out little secret, I've ordered some Shimano ones!


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks sweet, good job. Thanks for documenting with the pics!


----------

